# kicking and getting the knee block ?



## J-kid (Sep 22, 2002)

i have just started Muay THai about a week ago and was sparring with some friends and even though my kicks took them out fast some times i would hit there knee when they blocked with it and it sure hurt what do i do about this problem.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 24, 2002)

Get tougher.

Seriously though you are supposed to spar with shin guards on until your shins are conditioned enough to take bone on bone contact.  That can take anywere from a few months to years.  I've been training for about 20 months and I still can't take full contact shin on shin.  It's a long process, until then you ignore the pain.  I'm surprised your sparring at all though since you just joined.... your kru lets you spar?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## J-kid (Sep 24, 2002)

I can take it.  but it hurts . gotta work on faking the oppent out first befor sending the kick i guess.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 25, 2002)

What I guess I wanted to know was... are you sparring under your Kru's supervision in a ring or just messing around with friends?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## J-kid (Sep 25, 2002)

I like to ufc fight people around my neighbor hood.  Its friends and other people its cool and safe but is there a method or a spot on the nee if they are blocking the leg kick i could hit????


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 25, 2002)

If you do Muay Thai regularly your shins will toughen up and it wont hurt when they block with their shin/knee.  But if you are kicking them with your foot and they are blocking with their shin and knee you can do some serious damage to your foot.  The foot isn't tough enough to take bone on bone hitting.... the bones of the foot can break and the ligaments can tear... thats why Muay Thai kicks with the shin.  Get them to teach you how to do the shin kick properly so that you are not hurting your foot when they block.  At first your shins will hurt but down the road once your shins toughen up you wont feel any pain.   At least this way you wont be damaging yourself.

You were asking is there a spot on their knee you can kick when they block....no there isnt.  Basically you dont kick if you think they are going to block unless you are setting them up for something.  Try not to let them see your kicks coming so they cant block...either kick faster or more sneaky.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Hansson (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> 
> *I like to ufc fight people around my neighbor hood.  *




:boing1:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 25, 2002)

Yes I know.... I'm just hoping his friends can teach him properly so he doesn't injure himself.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Angus (Sep 25, 2002)

That's assuming his friends are any more trained than him.

A lot of it is control (sigh, I typed this all last night but it somehow clicked the back button  ). If I see the leg/shin shield coming up, I'm either going to go higher and go for the arms or head, or go lower (if the shield is high enough) to go for the leg. I might even turn my leg and use my foot to push the shield sideways (much more difficult, though). Otherwise, I'll try to retract the kick and go into something else. Sometimes it's hard to pull the kick and you'll hit shin to shin, and that's all part of getting your shins strengthened properly, which takes a LONG time to do safely. 

Essentially, use pads when doing your Ultimate Neighborhood Championships. It'll help prevent excessive injury, because I doubt too many of you are qualified fighters that can control your blows and locks, etc, not to completely injure the other person. They're your friends, you don't want to break their ribs with their shin. Worse yet, you don't want them to do it to you! Professionals go (mostly) full-contact, amateurs don't. You aren't pro yet, so don't hurt or get hurt just because you want to be someday. Take care of yourself, man. 

Safe to say, the UNC thing doesn't sound like a good idea...but maybe it's just me.

PADS PADS PADS PADS.


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Sep 29, 2002)

theres no such strategy to not get hurt or to win. its experience. experience is 1 million percent of a successful MAist. just keep practicing.


----------



## Angus (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah, experience is important, but that doesn't negate the importance of strategy. Sparring IS strategy, but not preplanned. You just have to know what will work when and to counter what.


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Sep 30, 2002)

YES, but to know what will work, only experience will tell


----------



## KennethKu (Oct 1, 2002)

JMO, You 2 are probably talking about 2 sides of the same coin.


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

Asumiming U are in an Orthodox stance & are takeing
This shot on Your R Leg.

Fake it & switch kick to the inside.
Set it up As a combo with Jab Ribht Switch
Then Out side L kick.

Just a sugestion
Nothing Carved in stone>
:ultracool 
Good Stuff


----------



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks shin still hurts when i touch it or anyone else dos OUCH!


----------



## muaythai (Oct 8, 2002)

have you had any major injuries?


----------

